# Arizer solo and V-tower



## zem (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello all, I am looking at these 2 products Arizer Solo and Arizer V-Tower. I am thinking of buying them both and have a couple of questions:

1. I don't want to be ordering extra parts in the future and i would prefer to get them just now with my order, so what would be the parts that i would need later on?

2. My idea of buying both is to have a mobile unit and a fixed unit, I am thinking that battery operated instruments die earlier and I always have a grid powered unit, would you buy only the solo or is my reasoning to get them both ok?

3. I don't need remote control or balloons, does extreme-q vape better or would i only be paying for the extra options that i don't need?

I  would appreciate a thorough reply as I need to order ASAP


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2015)

Get um both. I think they come with everything you need.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2015)

I have the Extreme Q and it did come with everything I needed and some things I didn't, like the remote control.  We do pull out the balloon and use it sometimes when we have parties.


----------



## zem (Sep 23, 2015)

thanks a lot for both your replies  so i will be getting 2 vaporizers, I will not be using the balloon or remote control and i would be saving like 90$ maybe less because the v tower has less accessories, but i want to know if the extreme q has superior vaping power in any way? it has a fan where v tower doesn't and it has something like triple temperature control i am not sure whether vtower has it or not... i was incline towards the vtower because i thought it had the same core features, what can you tell me about that?


----------



## zem (Oct 2, 2015)

oh it feels like Christmas here! I got the Arizer Extreme Q 230Euro and the Solo 190 Euros 420 euros total I am happy :woohoo:


----------



## zem (Oct 4, 2015)

okay i just setup the extreme q and tried it and all i can say is wow! what a toy! it's just amazing. the packaging is done in a great way and vaping with it is awesome. what temp do you recommend? any tips? im hitting it at 185C and filled the balloon at same temps. i think i might want thicker vapor. how do you know when your herb is done for? and how far high do you fill the cyclone bowl?. i filled it at 1/2 way so when i draw there i see the stuff sort of flying around inside the ball, should i fill to the top?


----------



## zem (Oct 4, 2015)

oh jeez so i'm done hitting this thing for the time, but maybe will do again in half hour or more, do you think i must shut it off or just keep it at the temp it's at for faster vaping? will it be ruining my weed while it sits in the bowl? oh jeez i'm hiiiigh that thing surely  works


----------



## zem (Oct 4, 2015)

so i increased the amount of weed and raised temp gradually to 220C it is hitting great but from what i'm reading, it seems high but for the feel, I love it, I guess it is because i am used for tha burn feel from smoking joints, some maybe gradually i will like it at lower?  anyway, I know i aM OVERDOING THIS BUT THEN AGAIN, YOU CANNOT OVERDO mj CAN YOU?  (sorry caps lock by mistake) anyway, I am high red eyes and still hitting LMAO i never thought vaping was that good, as first experience, it's like night and day to me


----------



## zem (Oct 4, 2015)

I am too high to go and try the solo now LOL I had it charged and all


----------



## yarddog (Oct 4, 2015)

Those vapes will knock yiu on your butt.  Ha-ha.   I love my solo, and the arizer air as well.   The first few hits of a fresh bowl!!!   Amazing flavor!


----------



## zem (Oct 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have the Extreme Q and it did come with everything I needed and some things I didn't, like the remote control.  We do pull out the balloon and use it sometimes when we have parties.



hah it's funny, that's because i loved this remote more than i thought I would, because of all the buttons, I have not yet memorized how to use the buttons on the vape for different options, remote is simpler, and i liked the bag so much, i think i like it more than the whip so far i think i was able to concentrate the hits more in the bags, well, it's my first day and i need much more experience


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2015)

So happy for you zem...enjoy, smoke a bowl for me.


----------



## zem (Oct 5, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> So happy for you zem...enjoy, smoke a bowl for me.


I am packing one now just for you rose, this will be a solo bowl


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 5, 2015)

.

I don't use those vapes but temps are temps....

I use 183C for my first smoking session temperature and then move on to 208C before empting the bowl.

>215C is pushing up into combustion temps 

:vap_smiley::48::vap_smiley:


----------



## zem (Oct 6, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> I don't use those vapes but temps are temps....
> 
> ...



185 seems like it is hardly giving any vapor so i am starting at 190. I heard that the extremeq needs to be set a little higher than other vapes because there is a difference between the core temp and the heating bowl temps which i think is true because the heating bowl is completely exposed. anyway, a minor combustion is not that bad is it?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 6, 2015)

.

For you, no.

It would be more apparent to someone with weaker or lung issues as vapor is easier on the lungs than "smoke" .

I like to take a few combustion hits after a vape but I use a pipe/bubbler/J to do it not a hot vape

Also the taste will be ruined with smoke.

ENJOY :vap_smiley:


----------



## thacheese (Oct 7, 2015)

192c start to finish for me. mixed half way though, discard when flavor changes. (i use remnants in my edibles.)



Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> I don't use those vapes but temps are temps....
> 
> ...


----------



## zem (Oct 7, 2015)

well i am still getting a hold of it. It seems like vaping at 185 is barely doing nything and at 202 is awesome, a couple of questions come to mind:
-for how long do you let the bowl heat before you puff, and how long between puffs?
-how much do you grind and pack the bowl?
maybe theres something i need to do otherwise. maybe my weed needs to be drier, i am unsure atm


----------



## thacheese (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm in the boat with joe, i don't use that vape, but in general around 385f-415f (i go the mid to low of this)  with a lightly packed (not loose, not so tight it changes air flow much) chamber should do it. once the unit is up to temp it should maintain it. i do long slow drags. you won't feel it, just go slow, and you'll see the vapor on exhale. it's more a flavor on inhale, than a traditional "feel" of a burning hit.

changes in temp + - will directly change the taste and volume of the vapor, and this will also vary how long your material lasts. lower temp, less vapor, longer session.

202 with a nicely packed chamber should be rocking it. the moisture in the material just gets turned to vapor and you inhale it, i'd imagine the wetter material has more flavor, but will produce some ammt of steam.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 7, 2015)

I use a regular grinder, its a Sharp Stone, but nothing special.

A very light pack, (well described above) is my suggestion (too) 
You can pack plenty more in but it wont heat as evenly and in the end, I feel I don't get the same vapor to weed ratio (over pack = inefficient)  

I must retract my earlier statement about "it shouldn't matter what vape, temps are temps" it matters A LOT!

I use S&B's Mighty and Crafty. :volcano vaporizer:
S&B's design pre-heats the air before passing it through the (also) heated herb.
Most units pass "cold" air through heated herb.

Depending on where each unit is reading the temp from is another huge variable.
If, and I do/can, one notices a difference in the vapor output from a 3 to 5 degree shift in temps, and then the real possibility of a 10 or more degree discrepancy between manufacturers... LOTS of variables.

:48:


----------



## zem (Oct 7, 2015)

that's good, i am getting better at this, actually i am now starting to like the longer sesion at 190s range and i am packing the bowl like you described it. i noticed that i really don't like packing bowls, thats weird, i would gladly roll small joints one after the other, but packing a bowl seems like an effort to me? is it because i'm new at this? lol


----------



## thacheese (Oct 7, 2015)

if it's not total garbage and you set it at 200/400 it should produce decent vapor. (handheld or desktop)

there's also a huge difference between convection and conduction, but for the most part, 385f-400ish temps work well. (+- 10 isn't catastrophic, i adjust accordingly)

the original temps mentioned above were barely 360f, that's low for any kit I've ever tried regardless of how it's heated or where it's measured.

I use a 2-pc space case grinder. nothing fancy.




Joe420Camel said:


> I use a regular grinder, its a Sharp Stone, but nothing special.
> 
> A very light pack, (well described above) is my suggestion (too)
> You can pack plenty more in but it wont heat as evenly and in the end, I feel I don't get the same vapor to weed ratio (over pack = inefficient)
> ...


----------



## thacheese (Oct 7, 2015)

zem said:


> that's good, i am getting better at this, actually i am now starting to like the longer sesion at 190s range and i am packing the bowl like you described it. i noticed that i really don't like packing bowls, thats weird, i would gladly roll small joints one after the other, but packing a bowl seems like an effort to me? is it because i'm new at this? lol



i use a piece of paper (or post card) folded in half, and just sort of funnel it in there, compress a little,  and top off. i use the flat end of a dab tool as a weight(just let gravity do it), so it's consistently packed. i also roll, the biggest effort either way is grinding.


----------



## zem (Oct 8, 2015)

wow the solo at 3 is working better than extremeq for me! jeez ive been hitting that same bowl for way too long for its size at heat level 3 still giving great vapor and taste! it shut off that is it has been 12 minutes what! no way i have been hitting the same bowl 12 minutes at 3 still blowing


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2015)

so I am using both vaporizers and they are great, but now i had a problem with a sore dry throat, and i stopped vaping for now, and i was reading on how to deal with that, one way is to vape through a water bong, i am thinking maybe vape with the balloon after allowing it to cool down? anyone had this problem?


----------



## thacheese (Oct 12, 2015)

those 2 things, cooling with a balloon, or a water filter help a lot. a longer hose through some cool water helps too. they even make cooling coils, and other devices you freeze.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 12, 2015)

zem said:


> so I am using both vaporizers and they are great, but now i had a problem with a sore dry throat, and i stopped vaping for now, and i was reading on how to deal with that, one way is to vape through a water bong, i am thinking maybe vape with the balloon after allowing it to cool down? anyone had this problem?


 
Nope, never LOL.

Bong-0-Plenty  :vap_smiley:

http://www.vapeworld.com/plenty-vaporizer
The Plenty really puts out some warm vapor.
Mighty and Crafty cool much better.

:48: 

View attachment PICT1247.jpg


----------



## zem (Oct 14, 2015)

well I tried attaching the vape to water bottle and the vapor is much cooler but i am not getting any "smoke" at all now, i felt as if i was ruining my bud by vaping in into air without any effects so i have not vaped except with balloon since yesterday. vapor causing me a sore throat is a very real problem here, i cannot really use the vapes if they are burning my throat. By the way, I have consistently noticed that I am less tolerant to hot drinks or hot showers than most people that i know. That is when a coffee is hot I would have to wait for it to cool down before I can drink it while others drink it at higher temps. maybe that is a reason to why i cannot tolerate hot vapor or maybe i just overdid it lol I was vaping with 2 vapes at the time i felt the sore throat using the solo as the extreme q bowl was heating up and vice versa :laugh:


----------



## thacheese (Oct 14, 2015)

You could always go a little higher on the heat for denser vapor if you are going through a water bottle.

www.vapornation.com/vapir-water-tool-kit.html

something simple like that could help, i usually have a box of those around (i give them out with the vapir rise).


----------



## zem (Oct 14, 2015)

thacheese said:


> You could always go a little higher on the heat for denser vapor if you are going through a water bottle.
> 
> www.vapornation.com/vapir-water-tool-kit.html
> 
> something simple like that could help, i usually have a box of those around (i give them out with the vapir rise).



i would need some glass bong just to pass vape through water, but the balloon is a better option I guess. I just have to wait for it to heat up and I can blow 2 balloons with a single elbow packing. I think that the solo has much less use from now on. ahh I had the feeling that I was paying a lot for something that I did not really need when I bought the solo, I figured the hell with it, we only live once, but I wanted to be able to use it, I suspect that the sore throat was caused by it since i do feel the much hotter air from it when I inhale, that is because of the very short straw vs the longer etremeq whip. I need a water filter thats bigger than the solo to cool down the vapor :laugh:


----------



## thacheese (Oct 14, 2015)

other models actually have water attachments, like the cloud v.  portables are always a little hotter/harsher since the heat source is going to be closer to your face.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 15, 2015)

I love my solo, and air model. But they have a time and place.   I couldn't use them all the time without a dry throat either.


----------



## zem (Oct 18, 2015)

yarddog said:


> I love my solo, and air model. But they have a time and place.   I couldn't use them all the time without a dry throat either.



well, for a good week, I was using them both with no ill effects and boy was I vaping with devotion lol but then I had that sore throat incident and it seems like it is irritating me more ever since, like i need a break from vaping except for the balloon, and i have not used the solo since then and when i use the whip, i keep drinking water. passing it through water like a bong, i felt was a bad idea like i was losing all the vapor. I can conclude that I was lucky that I chose extremeq over vtower because the balloon is very important to me, but I wish I never bought the solo because I will use it only when I go out to friends and such, and I could have stuck to the good old joint for that. I am considering getting a long whip to attach it to the solo because it seems like it helps a lot in cooling down the air, maybe I can find a metallic whip to help cooling


----------



## zem (Oct 27, 2015)

updating this thread with my latest experience, I will retract my statement: "I wish I never bought the solo". the sore throat issue was caused because I was inhaling like crazy straight through the throat with the longest puffs that my chest could inhale, but later I tried puffing the solo by filling my mouth then inhaling sort of like with a joint, and it works great apart from making me look like a horse drinking water as I puff :laugh:


----------



## yarddog (Oct 27, 2015)

I have to be more careful when I use a vape too.   It will dry your throat out so bad!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 27, 2015)

.

ah yes, sucking technique ... :vap_smiley:

a faster draw will cool things off more (mixed blessing as you felt)
 a "relaxed draw" is best (IMO) 
you have to MAKE air flow but no need to stress your self (lungs/body) in the process 

think sucking like a mad-man through a pin joint that's simply too tight... sure you can try and draw SUPER hard but its not really helping.


be sure to exhale through your mouth and nose a little, really adds to the flavor.

:48:


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2015)

I broke one elbow the one with a short whip for the balloon filling, and I have been filling the balloon with the long whip now I was thinking, would it be a good idea to wrap the elbow with aluminium foil to protect it? I don't want to be buying 10euro elbows regularly and when it broke, it only fell from waist level to the ground and it was cold glass so it breaks quite easy.


----------



## yarddog (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think foil will help.    I told my wife to just be mindful, and not break anymore!   I keep a couple spares too.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 23, 2016)

Just ordered a Solo


----------



## zem (Sep 23, 2016)

N.E.wguy said:


> Just ordered a Solo



you will not regret doing that


----------

